# Which Batteries are the Best for A lowrider?



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2010)

I hear that "these batteries are better than those batteries".let me know your opinion.........


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I like personally, blue top group 31 optimas.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cenntenial


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 26 2010, 02:55 PM~17308137
> *cenntenial
> *


x2


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

deka 

i used to use trojan.


stay far away from interstate -- just don't tell them i said that -- thier shop is across the street.

cobra


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2010)

how many optima batteries blue top do you think ill need?



Which centennial battery group 31?,theirs a few of them.......




Just look for deka batteries group 31? or is their a model number?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

If you can afford em


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 26 2010, 07:40 PM~17311183
> *If you can afford em
> 
> 
> ...


   :angry: , those batteries should have a (backbumper) sticker on them :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 26 2010, 07:40 PM~17311183
> *If you can afford em
> 
> 
> ...


_Whats the ticket on these?_


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 27 2010, 03:02 PM~17319291
> *$349.47 *_plus free shipping in the continental US.
> Volume discounts and dealer pricing available._


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 26 2010, 02:55 PM~17308137
> *cenntenial
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Apr 26 2010, 06:42 PM~17309768
> *deka
> 
> i used to use trojan.
> ...


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 26 2010, 07:40 PM~17311183
> *If you can afford em
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Oriely's Auto sells 31 series 5-T battery.. It is made by the East Penn Battery Company.. Same as a Deka


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2010, 03:21 PM~17307865
> *I hear that "these batteries are better than those batteries".let me know your opinion.........
> *


most people use crap that should even be in a trunk.. and recommend it to others


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

what ever happened to workaholics??


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 30 2010, 08:40 PM~17355139
> *Oriely's Auto sells 31 series 5-T battery.. It is made by the East Penn Battery Company.. Same as a Deka
> *



Yep, and around here they're $105, and they'll give you a discount for more than 4. I got a quote for $90 ea for 10 batteries.


----------

